# Bottle repair



## mrbottles (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anyone know of someone that does great bottle repair?  I have a guy who has contacted me at mrbottles.com who is looking for a good repair person.  I think he would like the tops of a couple of bottles repaired or replaced.  There are some pretty terribly repaired bottles out there so I am looking for a personal reference with experience.  If anyone has had a great result with someone please let me know.  

 Thanks,

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Apr 23, 2007)

I asked around and got the name Marty Hall and your information.  Thanks!  These are great ideas I will pass them on.

 Steven


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Steven, Hows the auction site turning out?


----------



## mrbottles (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Tony,

 I am having my web crew build it between paid labor.  Right now our entire web department is overbooked so it is going slow.  I need to inform the collecting community before we go live so it is looking like many months from now.  I am pretty certain that if it is done poorly or if the national bottle collecting community is not aware of and in acceptance of it the site will struggle.  When complete the functionality is going to be focused for bottle collectors and open/honest communication.  

 I'll let you know as we get it closer to complete.

 Steven


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds good to me, Did you see that blob plymouth beer i picked up today, know anything on it?


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 25, 2007)

...Just looked at http://mrbottles.com/.  Great site!


----------



## mrbottles (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tony,

 I know nothing about Plymouth Beers.  Did you post it at mrbottles?  I'll see what I can find out for you from the people who will know.

 AiXeLsyD thanks for the feedback.  The site is a work in progress.  Virtually every day items are added to the galleries and content is added.

 Steven


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Steven, Yea i posted it on the mrbottles site, ITs portage not plymouth[]shoulda checked before i put the city name up on here, IF you can tell me anything at all bout it that would be great, right now the only thing athat i know about ti tis that it isnt on the beer gallery on your site!


----------

